# Convert Japanese Console Language to English Method.



## gavinlai (Feb 3, 2022)

Because the copyright, I can not share the file directly, so make this tutorial.
In China we have a proverb "授人以魚不如授人以漁"，it means "It is better to teach a man to fish than to give him a fish."
I learn something from forum, so share something to forum. Thanks for everyone share something.
This tutorial not fully translate all language text, up to 90%.

You need:
1. A Hacked Wii U, it can run homebrew_launcher apps.
2. FTPiiU_Everywhere apps.
3. Download English or other language file "AllMessage.szs" by yourself.

First:
Backup your Japanese console NAND, OTP, keys first !!!!  And store to the PC. Once brick, you can unbrick by hardmod method or via Tiramisu to recovery.

Steps:
1. Run FTPiiU_Everywhere apps via homebrew_launcher.
2. PC ftp tool connect to WiiU,  I used FileZilla.
3. Browse wiiu folder below path in filezilla, and backup(download) AllMessage.szs file to your PC. (Once bricked, you can via Tiramisu autoboot to recovery.)
            /storage_mlc/sys/title/0005001010040000\content\JpJapanese\Message
4. Now you can upload your language file (English/Spanish or other language AllMessage.szs) to below path and overwrite it:
            /storage_mlc/sys/title/0005001010040000\content\JpJapanese\Message   (WiiU Menu)
            /storage_mlc/sys/title/0005001010047000\content\JpJapanese\Message   (System Settings)

      If you need other title change to English, you can overwrite below path AllMessage.szs file:
           /storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10048000/content/JpJapanese/Message  (Parental Controls)
           /storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10049000/content/JpJapanese/Message  (User setting)
           /storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/1004C000/content/JpJapanese/Message  (Daily Log)
           /storage_mlc/sys/title/00050030/1001500a/content/JpJapanese/Message  (Friend list)

5. Exit FTPiiU_Everywhere to Menu and check the System Setting language.

If you want to change Home Menu to English, you need a modded Hbm.pack file to overwrite below patch file:
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050030/1001000a/content/Common/Package  (Home Menu)

If you want to change Download management to English, you need to download scope.msbt.zlb from WiiU or JNUStool: /storage_mlc/sys/title/00050030/1001800a/content/message/US_English/scope.msbt.zlb
and then overwrite to:
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050030/1001800a/content/message/JP_Japanese  (Download management)

Warning: If brick your console, it's your choice, *USE AT YOUR OWN RISK! * Please make sure you had backup your nand and have method to restore it.

This method works in my Euro console and tested for Japanese into Chinese translate menu.




You can watch the demo / tutorial in youtube:


===========================

How to download WiiU Menu English or other language file by yourself:
Title ID:
JPN: 0005001010040000
USA: 0005001010040100
EUR: 0005001010040200

Steps: Use JNUSTool 0.3b
1. install Java 8 first
2. cmd to download title, e.g: java -jar JNUSTool.jar 0005001010040100, will pop-up a window, select the AllMessage.szs and download.






4. once completed, you can find AllMessage.szs file in the path.




=============================

How to modify the Hbm.pack to your language:


You need:
1.Hbm.pack (All region it's the same file and contain all language text)
2.Kuriimu2 (https://github.com/FanTranslatorsInternational/Kuriimu2/releases)

Steps:
1. Use JNUSTool 0.3b download any region HomeMenu title file "HBMMessage.szs", e.g: java -jar JNUSTool.jar 000500301001000A

2. Use Kuriimu2 open Hbm.pack (Dont use open with plugin), you can see all language folder in file. Maybe you know how to modify already.

3. Choose your language(any language just fine) and extract the "HBMMessage.szs" file and then in JpJapanese/Message/, use this extract file to replace orginal file.

4. Save as, done, now you can upload this modified Hbm.pack to your mlc.

=============================

If you need to sync an out-of-region GamePad to the console, please visit:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/sync-different-region-gamepad-to-console-method-work.608970

=============================

If you just need the modded files, find a fish, please visit and you can find the files in youtube original link description:


End.


----------



## driverdis (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice. I made sure to screenshot the post and save the files since it may get removed later depending on what mods say about this file as it may include copyrighted content.


----------



## BudiSantosoEffen (Feb 3, 2022)

just change the desire language in setting after?


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 3, 2022)

driverdis said:


> Nice. I made sure to screenshot the post and save the files since it may get removed later depending on what mods say about this file as it may include copyrighted content.


yes，so the best is from your nand.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 3, 2022)

BudiSantosoEffen said:


> just change the desire language in setting after?


No, just overwrite, done.


----------



## BudiSantosoEffen (Feb 3, 2022)

Can you play mario party 10 USA on Japanese console using this mod?


----------



## Lizander2000 (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks a lot!! its only english or spanish too?


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 4, 2022)

BudiSantosoEffen said:


> Can you play mario party 10 USA on Japanese console using this mod?


No, that's anothing thing. You can try region free method.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 4, 2022)

Lizander2000 said:


> Thanks a lot!! its only english or spanish too?


Not only English, the same method. But you need to find spanish language AllMessage.szs file first. As I know, Euro console have euro country multiple language files.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

Could probably download the Spanish files using I think jnus.   It's command line but easy to use.  I was able to download health and safety with it.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Could probably download the Spanish files using I think jnus.   It's command line but easy to use.  I was able to download health and safety with it.


Thanks, I add to the tutorial.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> Thanks, I add to the tutorial.


Don't even need to use that other app if you use command line Java jnustool.jar ( or whatever it's called) title id.  It will ask if you want code, content, meta folders then.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Don't even need to use that other app if you use command line Java jnustool.jar ( or whatever it's called) title id.  It will ask if you want code, content, meta folders then.


I never used before. But thanks your experience.


----------



## BudiSantosoEffen (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks, confirmed works bro.


----------



## neph00 (Feb 4, 2022)

BudiSantosoEffen said:


> Can you play mario party 10 USA on Japanese console using this mod?


You can play Mario Party 10 with US language on JPN console but you have to download JPN version of Mario Party and US version. U INSTALL JPN version and then you have to change language files extracted from US version. Use ftpiiu for it. Works on mine JPN console.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

neph00 said:


> You can play Mario Party 10 with US language on JPN console but you have to download JPN version of Mario Party and US version. U INSTALL JPN version and then you have to change language files extracted from US version. Use ftpiiu for it. Works on mine JPN console.


don't know how big those files are, but you can decrypt the game with usb loader gx, then swap the files, then use nus packer to make them installable.  keep a backup of the game, then you won't have to use ftpiiu at all.


----------



## neph00 (Feb 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> don't know how big those files are, but you can decrypt the game with usb loader gx, then swap the files, then use nus packer to make them installable.  keep a backup of the game, then you won't have to use ftpiiu at all.


Yeah, i know but im to lazy to encrypt it.  I use USB helper, download, decrypt and copy files, i think its faster coz those language files are small. And i 7se NUSspli to download JPN version directly to console. But it Can be do e like you said  Maybe my pc is piece of s*it ;l


----------



## godreborn (Feb 4, 2022)

neph00 said:


> Yeah, i know but im to lazy to encrypt it.  I use USB helper, download, decrypt and copy files, i think its faster coz those language files are small. And i 7se NUSspli to download JPN version directly to console. But it Can be do e like you said  Maybe my pc is piece of s*it ;l


no, you're right.  with that EU version of the home menu, it took seconds.  your way is probably better and faster actually.


----------



## BudiSantosoEffen (Feb 5, 2022)

neph00 said:


> You can play Mario Party 10 with US language on JPN console but you have to download JPN version of Mario Party and US version. U INSTALL JPN version and then you have to change language files extracted from US version. Use ftpiiu for it. Works on mine JPN console.


I will try it, Thank you


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 5, 2022)

BudiSantosoEffen said:


> Thanks, confirmed works bro.


congratulations.  Thanks for feedback.


----------



## BudiSantosoEffen (Feb 5, 2022)

neph00 said:


> You can play Mario Party 10 with US language on JPN console but you have to download JPN version of Mario Party and US version. U INSTALL JPN version and then you have to change language files extracted from US version. Use ftpiiu for it. Works on mine JPN console.


mine too, thanks fyi


----------



## Lizander2000 (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks for yours again, I have some questions: is it easy to do the hardmod in case of brick? Did the brick happen to someone?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2022)

Lizander2000 said:


> Thanks for yours again, I have some questions: is it easy to do the hardmod in case of brick? Did the brick happen to someone?


depends on if you can solder, I guess.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

[bring a hammer and Busts up the console, piece by piece, until there is nothing left to bust] [pants] I tried to help to find the Japanese language an get it outta there, but I couldn't find it. uh, sorry 'bout the mess. uh bye.........


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [bring a hammer and Busts up the console, piece by piece, until there is nothing left to bust] [pants] I tried to help to find the Japanese language an get it outta there, but I couldn't find it. uh, sorry 'bout the mess. uh bye.........


most, though not all, of the language stuff is in AllMessage.szs.  they're split into languages with Europe, but there's only one language for US and one for JP firmware.  there are several other files where all should be obtainable with jnustool, but there are some language stuff we're not sure where it's located.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

godreborn said:


> most, though not all, of the language stuff is in AllMessage.szs.  they're split into languages with Europe, but there's only one language for US and one for JP firmware.  there are several other files where all should be obtainable with jnustool, but there are some language stuff we're not sure where it's located.




LoL, I just confirmed that it wasn't in the  Physical sense of the console. Wait til I go after the Klingons. What a rush that will be.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks to the OP for posting this tutorial. Before I overwrite AllMessage.szs, I want to confirm a few things. I used JNUStool to download Title ID 0005001010040100/Name WiiUUsa (not sure if name matters). I successfully decrypted it. I see the allMessage.szs file in DecryptFiles/content/UsEnglish/Message.

Is there a way to verify the correctness of the allMessage.szs file before overwriting? The MD5 hash of mine is 5308045ce13945111e6984a3ee6f3424.
Has anyone attempted this modification using the file from the USA TitleID download?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2022)

shadoking said:


> Thanks to the OP for posting this tutorial. Before I overwrite AllMessage.szs, I want to confirm a few things. I used JNUStool to download Title ID 0005001010040100/Name WiiUUsa (not sure if name matters). I successfully decrypted it. I see the allMessage.szs file in DecryptFiles/content/UsEnglish/Message.
> 
> Is there a way to verify the correctness of the allMessage.szs file before overwriting? The MD5 hash of mine is 5308045ce13945111e6984a3ee6f3424.
> Has anyone attempted this modification using the file from the USA TitleID download?


confirmed.  I dumped my mlc a while back, and I decrypted it.  that's the right md5:


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2022)

btw, this is the version you want if it's not in the op: https://gbatemp.net/threads/jnustool-nusgrabber-and-cdecrypt-combined.413179/

it will decrypt it automatically via command line.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks, @godreborn.

I overwrote the USA English AllMessage.szs in both locations. When I rebooted, the console remained in Japanese. It looks like the old version of AllMessage.sz was restored. I am pretty new to Wiiu modding. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2022)

not sure, what app did you use?


----------



## shadoking (Feb 9, 2022)

Winscp. It prompted me about overwriting and I selected Yes. I will try filezilla but I can't see how it could be a problem with ftp.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2022)

I mean which wii u app?  ftpii u everywhere?  try wii u ftp server.  make sure the byte size is correct.  and, have it overwrite even if size remains the same or differs.  there's an option for that in filezilla.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 9, 2022)

I tried ftpii u everywhere first. I tried wii ftp server just now. When I use it, I see a listing for the SD card only. I don't see /storage_mlc.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2022)

you need to press B when it says to to show all partitions.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 9, 2022)

The FTP client overwrites the AllMessage.szs file. I see the file size change. When I reboot, the original file is restored. This doesn't look like a problem with the FTP client or server. FWIW, I used Blaine Locklear's tutorial on Youtube for setting up the softmod.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2022)

I can't really say as I've never done this before.  I'd wait till someone else answers, could be that you have to delete the file first instead of overwriting it.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 10, 2022)

shadoking said:


> Thanks to the OP for posting this tutorial. Before I overwrite AllMessage.szs, I want to confirm a few things. I used JNUStool to download Title ID 0005001010040100/Name WiiUUsa (not sure if name matters). I successfully decrypted it. I see the allMessage.szs file in DecryptFiles/content/UsEnglish/Message.
> 
> Is there a way to verify the correctness of the allMessage.szs file before overwriting? The MD5 hash of mine is 5308045ce13945111e6984a3ee6f3424.
> Has anyone attempted this modification using the file from the USA TitleID download?


Different language AllMessage.szs file size not the same, that's normal. But you must confirm you language file is correct and not damage.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 10, 2022)

shadoking said:


> Thanks, @godreborn.
> 
> I overwrote the USA English AllMessage.szs in both locations. When I rebooted, the console remained in Japanese. It looks like the old version of AllMessage.sz was restored. I am pretty new to Wiiu modding. What am I doing wrong?


In PC I use Filezilla, and wiiu use FTPiiU_Everywhere. I don't know the version you used.  But I suggest you update to the lates first.

and I can see storage_mlc folder in the root. After overwrite the AllMessage.szs two files,  exit the FTPiiU_Everywhere first, maybe you can see the effect.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 10, 2022)

I am using the latest FTPiiU_everwhere version. I uploaded AllMessage.szs to the two locations. The new file size is displayed in the FTP client. I tried the controlled exit you suggested by hitting the Wii home button. I rebooted. The files revert to the previous ones. The console remains in Japanese.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 11, 2022)

shadoking said:


> I am using the latest FTPiiU_everwhere version. I uploaded AllMessage.szs to the two locations. The new file size is displayed in the FTP client. I tried the controlled exit you suggested by hitting the Wii home button. I rebooted. The files revert to the previous ones. The console remains in Japanese.


Please watch my demo video, have a look what different with you.


The files maybe not revert to the previous, just the file date/time is 1970, me too.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks for filming the video, @gavinlai. I am following your technique. I am using the paths you describe in the original post. The files definitely revert. I can see the file size go back to the original Japanese AllMessage.szs (246 KB vs. 268 KB). Could the issue be a different softmod on your system? I have a fresh tiramisu installation. I did not upgrade from a previous softmod.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2022)

you might have to use custom commands to allow write privileges, but I don't recall the command.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2022)

okay, I think I might've gotten the command.  try: rwt in custom commands in filezilla, then try to inject the allmessages file.  it may be preventing you from actually copying it, since it's a dangerous thing to do.  it may be built into tiramisu, but I'm not sure.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2022)

it's either rwx or rwt, it will force permissions to override the file.  you can do this on the ps4 as well without having to get special permissions.


----------



## neph00 (Feb 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I can't really say as I've never done this before.  I'd wait till someone else answers, could be that you have to delete the file first instead of overwriting it.


Its like he said. Sometimes overriting does not work and you have to delete files first. If you will not be able to delete this files then you have a problem with priviliges.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2022)

hold off on doing anything.  I asked in another thread to make sure what the correct command is.  chances are that it will return even if deleted.  you could try overwriting the file, closing filezilla, opening it back up, then seeing if the filesize has reverted back.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2022)

okay, here's the right custom command: *MTRW*


----------



## shadoking (Feb 11, 2022)

Both FTP everywhere and FTPuu return "502 Command not implemented".


----------



## godreborn (Feb 11, 2022)

Try deleting the file, then transferring


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 12, 2022)

shadoking said:


> Thanks for filming the video, @gavinlai. I am following your technique. I am using the paths you describe in the original post. The files definitely revert. I can see the file size go back to the original Japanese AllMessage.szs (246 KB vs. 268 KB). Could the issue be a different softmod on your system? I have a fresh tiramisu installation. I did not upgrade from a previous softmod.


I use haxchi before, and from Jan-2022 I use Tiramisu.

Can you check your SD card file that you installed tiramisu?
The path is:
SD Root:/wiiu/environments/tiramisu/modules/setup/01_sigpatches.rpx
If this file existing, that as same as me. If not existing, please try to update/reinstall tiramisu.

I am not sure this file cause your issue or not, just clarify, because I dont think our Tiramisu have someting different except this file (In download tiramisu package, I choose download all but do not contain this file).


----------



## shadoking (Feb 12, 2022)

@gavinlai - The 01_sigpatches.rpx exists in /wiiu/environments/tiramisu/modules/setup on the SD card.

@godreborn - I'm reluctant to attempt the delete operation on AllMessage.szs as I don't want to brick my wii u.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 12, 2022)

shadoking said:


> @gavinlai - The 01_sigpatches.rpx exists in /wiiu/environments/tiramisu/modules/setup on the SD card.
> 
> @godreborn - I'm reluctant to attempt the delete operation on AllMessage.szs as I don't want to brick my wii u.


deleted


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 12, 2022)

shadoking said:


> @gavinlai - The 01_sigpatches.rpx exists in /wiiu/environments/tiramisu/modules/setup on the SD card.
> 
> @godreborn - I'm reluctant to attempt the delete operation on AllMessage.szs as I don't want to brick my wii u.





gavinlai said:


> OK, thanks for feedback.  Please wait a moment, I will give you another method for change language.


Deleted.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 12, 2022)

@gavinlai - Thank you. I am very reluctant to execute an untested method for switching language as I do not know the unbricking procedure for wii u. Can you help me understand the risk?


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 12, 2022)

shadoking said:


> @gavinlai - Thank you. I am very reluctant to execute an untested method for switching language as I do not know the unbricking procedure for wii u. Can you help me understand the risk?


Deleted.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 12, 2022)

shadoking said:


> @gavinlai - Thank you. I am very reluctant to execute an untested method for switching language as I do not know the unbricking procedure for wii u. Can you help me understand the risk?


Work or not?


----------



## peytonzhu (Feb 12, 2022)

shadoking said:


> Thanks for filming the video, @gavinlai. I am following your technique. I am using the paths you describe in the original post. The files definitely revert. I can see the file size go back to the original Japanese AllMessage.szs (246 KB vs. 268 KB). Could the issue be a different softmod on your system? I have a fresh tiramisu installation. I did not upgrade from a previous softmod.


I had the same problem as you, but when I put 50_hbl_installer.rpx back into the sd:/wiiu/environments/tiramisu/modules/setup directory and replaced the file again, it was solved.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 12, 2022)

peytonzhu said:


> I had the same problem as you, but when I put 50_hbl_installer.rpx back into the sd:/wiiu/environments/tiramisu/modules/setup directory and replaced the file again, it was solved.


So do you change Japanese to English successfully ?


----------



## peytonzhu (Feb 12, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> So do you change Japanese to English successfully ?


Of course it works. After the replacement, I deleted that 50_hbl_installer.rpx file and everything works fine.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 12, 2022)

@gavinlai - No change after executing sdcafiine as you instructed.

@peytonzhu - Can you please elaborate on the specific sequence of steps required?


----------



## shadoking (Feb 12, 2022)

@gavinlai - Let me retract what I previously wrote. The console appears to be mostly in English now after a reboot. There are a few places in which the Japanese text remains but it seems to be mostly working. Thanks a lot.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2022)

shadoking said:


> @gavinlai - Let me retract what I previously wrote. The console appears to be mostly in English now after a reboot. There are a few places in which the Japanese text remains but it seems to be mostly working. Thanks a lot.


that is normal.  we know where most of the language parts are, but not all of them.  there are a few other files you need to replace to make it almost completely English, but I'm not sure what those files are, nm, here they are.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 12, 2022)

I should point out that @gavinlai's original procedure may have worked. There's some Japanese on the main screen so I might have mistakenly thought the language switch did not occur.

@godreborn - Are you suggesting that people replace those files with the ones decrypted from Nintendo? If so, I am not sure what to do with Hmb.pack. I don't see a decrypted version of that file.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2022)

just use jnustool.  it should decrypt for you.  those are the only four files I know of for converting the language.  there are a few spots that are still in Japanese afaik, we don't know where they're located I guess.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 13, 2022)

shadoking said:


> @gavinlai - Let me retract what I previously wrote. The console appears to be mostly in English now after a reboot. There are a few places in which the Japanese text remains but it seems to be mostly working. Thanks a lot.


Yes, not fully English. If you just overwrite 10040000 and 10047000 language file. It just effect at WiiU Menu and System Settings.
If you use parental control and daily log, you can try overwrite 10048000 (Parental Controls) and 1004C000 (Daily Log).

I think most of people just need 40000 and 47000 enough.


----------



## shadoking (Feb 14, 2022)

@gavinlai - What was the purpose of executing SDCafiine? I see that it modifies files on-the-fly but I don't understand how you used the tool.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 14, 2022)

shadoking said:


> @gavinlai - What was the purpose of executing SDCafiine? I see that it modifies files on-the-fly but I don't understand how you used the tool.


For my understand, use sdcafiine will load the sd file instead of mlc file, like ftp upload file to mlc overwrite file, just not permanently, so after reboot need to run sdcafiine again.

This method often use for game translation file. Maybe you should read the sdcafiine official readme for detial.

WiiU Menu Chinese language file released ver 1.0 today. The authod recommend use sdcafiine first, because it's safty than mlc overwrite file. But I like permanent method, so choose mlc overwrite file.

Just for your reference, maybe not 100% right, lol.


----------



## hugocdf (Feb 24, 2022)

Instale todo, luego me fui a configuraciones y al salir de configuración tiramisu se reinicia y magia el menú aparece en inglés, espero alguien pueda subir los archivos para dejar en español la consola, muchas gracias


----------



## godreborn (Feb 24, 2022)

use jnus tool if you want it in Spanish, if I'm reading that right.


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 24, 2022)

hugocdf said:


> Instale todo, luego me fui a configuraciones y al salir de configuración tiramisu se reinicia y magia el menú aparece en inglés, espero alguien pueda subir los archivos para dejar en español la consola, muchas gracias


Have you seen my jnustool tutorial step 7 photo？

You can see have different language folder, you can copy Spanish folder's language file to mlc.


----------



## hugocdf (Feb 25, 2022)

Listo, lo logré menú de la consola en Español


----------



## gavinlai (Feb 26, 2022)

hugocdf said:


> Listo, lo logré menú de la consola en Español


Congratulations!


----------



## Sapsap (Mar 26, 2022)

Coming here just to say thanks to [mention]gavinlai [/mention] now my JPN Wii U is 90% English.


----------



## sirpelchat (Apr 16, 2022)

Stupid question, i just put the same "AllMessage.szs"  from "wiiuusa\DecryptFiles\content\UsEnglish\Message\" to all the paths
For some reason i though it was a different "AllMessage.szs" for each directory\folder specified below.
Example:
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10040000/content/JpJapanese/Message (WiiU Menu)
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10047000/content/JpJapanese/Message (System Settings)
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10048000/content/JpJapanese/Message (Parental Controls)
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10049000/content/JpJapanese/Message (User setting)
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/1004C000/content/JpJapanese/Message (Daily Log)
/storage_mlc/sys/title/00050030/1001500a/content/JpJapanese/Message (Friend list)


----------



## godreborn (Apr 16, 2022)

sirpelchat said:


> Stupid question, i just put the same "AllMessage.szs"  from "wiiuusa\DecryptFiles\content\UsEnglish\Message\" to all the paths
> For some reason i though it was a different "AllMessage.szs" for each directory\folder specified below.
> Example:
> /storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10040000/content/JpJapanese/Message (WiiU Menu)
> ...


Download each with jnus tool just to be sure.


----------



## gavinlai (Apr 17, 2022)

sirpelchat said:


> Stupid question, i just put the same "AllMessage.szs"  from "wiiuusa\DecryptFiles\content\UsEnglish\Message\" to all the paths
> For some reason i though it was a different "AllMessage.szs" for each directory\folder specified below.
> Example:
> /storage_mlc/sys/title/00050010/10040000/content/JpJapanese/Message (WiiU Menu)
> ...


In official mlc different title AllMessage.szs maybe different, but actually you can use the same AllMessage.szs (e.g WiiU Menu's AllMessage.szs) file to overwrite. In my Chinese WiiU Menu, I am using the same Allmessage.szs file to overwrite all path, it works fine.


----------



## sirpelchat (Apr 17, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> In official mlc different title AllMessage.szs maybe different, but actually you can use the same AllMessage.szs (e.g WiiU Menu's AllMessage.szs) file to overwrite. In my Chinese WiiU Menu, I am using the same Allmessage.szs file to overwrite all path, it works fine.


Thanks for confirming! going to try this on a Japaneses WiiU


----------



## sirpelchat (Apr 20, 2022)

Okay my Japanese Wii u is mostly in English now. But any Wii u game either on DVD or from "Wii U USB Helper" (regions is  *set to 119*). comes up as Japanese. Is there a solution to fix these English games to run in English?
very much appreciate any guidance.
thanks


----------



## godreborn (Apr 20, 2022)

sirpelchat said:


> Okay my Japanese Wii u is mostly in English now. But any Wii u game either on DVD or from "Wii U USB Helper" (regions is  *set to 119*). comes up as Japanese. Is there a solution to fix these English games to run in English?
> very much appreciate any guidance.
> thanks


Try spiik.


----------



## sirpelchat (Apr 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Try spiik.


Thanks that works, wonder if there is a permanent solution instead of loading it each time you turn on the WIi U


----------



## enriquers83 (Apr 23, 2022)

Thanks that works


----------



## enriquers83 (Apr 23, 2022)

Can someone explain how to  modd Hbm.pack ?pliz


----------



## gavinlai (Apr 23, 2022)

enriquers83 said:


> Can someone explain how to  modd Hbm.pack ?pliz


pm to you.


----------



## enriquers83 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## dmrojasc (May 3, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> pm to you.


hi, can you please explain me as well? i've managed to change the wii menu and the system settings replacing the szs files, but i don't know hoy to mod the .pack files. any help is appreciated.


----------



## gavinlai (May 3, 2022)

dmrojasc said:


> hi, can you please explain me as well? i've managed to change the wii menu and the system settings replacing the szs files, but i don't know hoy to mod the .pack files. any help is appreciated.


Only for WiiU, not for Wii or vWii.


----------



## dmrojasc (May 3, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> Only for WiiU, not for Wii or vWii.


hi, yeah for wii u. sorry for the typo.
the vWii is working great. i've used the "SettingEdit" tool and changed the vWii region and language.
please help me telling me how to mod the .pack file. or lend me please your modded file (for english), thank you.


----------



## godreborn (May 3, 2022)

dmrojasc said:


> hi, yeah for wii u. sorry for the typo.
> the vWii is working great. i've used the "SettingEdit" tool and changed the vWii region and language.
> please help me telling me how to mod the .pack file. or lend me please your modded file (for english), thank you.


switch toolbox?


----------



## gavinlai (May 4, 2022)

dmrojasc said:


> hi, yeah for wii u. sorry for the typo.
> the vWii is working great. i've used the "SettingEdit" tool and changed the vWii region and language.
> please help me telling me how to mod the .pack file. or lend me please your modded file (for english), thank you.



I will make a tutorial in these few days.


----------



## gavinlai (May 7, 2022)

dmrojasc said:


> hi, can you please explain me as well? i've managed to change the wii menu and the system settings replacing the szs files, but i don't know hoy to mod the .pack files. any help is appreciated.


I update the tutorial in post.


----------



## gavinlai (May 7, 2022)

enriquers83 said:


> View attachment 307422


This Japanese text maybe store in GamePad, so I can't change this at this moment.


----------



## godreborn (May 7, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> This Japanese text maybe store in GamePad, so I can't change this at this moment.


If it is, you may be able to install a different region's drc update files, not sure though.


----------



## gavinlai (May 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> If it is, you may be able to install a different region's drc update files, not sure though.


Last time I tried in sync out of region gamepad to modify the language,  but failed. 
The drc firmware contain some text and photo, I think the DRC update will not update whole flash.


----------



## sl3ge (May 12, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> I will make a tutorial in these few days.



Hi Sir,

May i know the SettingEdit to changed the vWii region and language tutorial release already?

And may i know Wii U Jap console can play Wii US game?
I am quite new to wii u homebew.

Thanks


----------



## gavinlai (May 13, 2022)

sl3ge said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> May i know the SettingEdit to changed the vWii region and language tutorial release already?
> 
> ...



I haven't use settingedit to change the vwii region. But you can try: 

The youtuber is WiiU Kiosk menu app author.

In vWii mode, you can use usb loader or gx to play different region games via usb storage, maybe need to change some setting like wii.


----------



## Vick89 (May 15, 2022)

when i open ftpiiu i can only see the sd folder what can i do?


----------



## Vick89 (May 15, 2022)

hi, when i open ftpiiu i can only see the sd folder what can i do?


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

Vick89 said:


> when i open ftpiiu i can only see the sd folder what can i do?


you need ftpii u everywhere.


----------



## Vick89 (May 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you need ftpii u everywhere.


thanks for replying, I have it on my wii u sd but I still don't see the folders


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

ftpii u or ftpii u everywhere?  they're different.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

might be better using this as it's still updated: https://github.com/Laf111/WiiUFtpServer

I think it's hold B, as it tells you to, to mount all locations.


----------



## gavinlai (May 25, 2022)

sthetix made a modded file and tutorial, please visit and you can find the file in youtube original link description:


----------



## Lizander2000 (May 27, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> sthetix made a modded file and tutorial, please visit and you can find the file in youtube original link description:



Thanks a lot!!!!! anybody have this compilation in spanish?


----------



## godreborn (May 27, 2022)

Lizander2000 said:


> Thanks a lot!!!!! anybody have this compilation in spanish?


You can get it with jnus tool.  I think I saw Spanish with the pal menus.


----------



## Lizander2000 (May 27, 2022)

Well, finally I did half English and half Spanish result just compile a part enough for me. Thank you all.


----------



## gavinlai (May 27, 2022)

Lizander2000 said:


> Well, finally I did half English and half Spanish result just compile a part enough for me. Thank you all.


Which part English?


----------



## Lizander2000 (May 27, 2022)

Use the sthetix JAP to ENG file and just replace the Allmessage file from the folders indicated in the tutorial, don't change anything else. I only change the settings menu to Spanish, it is in English XD.


----------



## Lizander2000 (May 27, 2022)

and is there any method to change the language to vWii??


----------



## gavinlai (May 28, 2022)

Lizander2000 said:


> Use the sthetix JAP to ENG file and just replace the Allmessage file from the folders indicated in the tutorial, don't change anything else. I only change the settings menu to Spanish, it is in English XD.


Follow my tutorial video, you can easy to make Spanish  Home Menu.


----------



## gavinlai (May 28, 2022)

Lizander2000 said:


> and is there any method to change the language to vWii??


Watch QBH youtube video and find the download, it can change vwii region with language, but I haven't do it in my console, you can try it.


----------



## NaNoX (Jun 7, 2022)

How i can make the USA games starts in spanish in a japanese Wii u ? Thank You


----------



## GregoFMP (Jun 7, 2022)

NaNoX said:


> How i can make the USA games starts in spanish in a japanese Wii u ? Thank You


I've dealt with the same problem in the past, even if I was able to run some games like Wind Waker HD, NES Remix or BOTW in spanish with Spiik, others like Twilight Princess HD, Mario maker or Splatoon only boot in English, and when i use Spiik either the game still boots in English or freezes.

Decrypting and messing with the files does not seem to work neither.


----------



## NaNoX (Jun 8, 2022)

i overwrite all the files, but the wiiu stills in japanese


----------



## gavinlai (Jun 8, 2022)

NaNoX said:


> How i can make the USA games starts in spanish in a japanese Wii u ? Thank You


That's another thing, my method just modded wii u menu text file,  but wiiu game language not from wiiu console.


----------



## gavinlai (Jun 8, 2022)

GregoFMP said:


> I've dealt with the same problem in the past, even if I was able to run some games like Wind Waker HD, NES Remix or BOTW in spanish with Spiik, others like Twilight Princess HD, Mario maker or Splatoon only boot in English, and when i use Spiik either the game still boots in English or freezes.
> 
> Decrypting and messing with the files does not seem to work neither.


Game language not come from wiiu console text file,  just in disc file.


----------



## gavinlai (Jun 8, 2022)

NaNoX said:


> i overwrite all the files, but the wiiu stills in japanese


Do you use sthetix moded file?   what ftp server app run in wiiu console?


----------



## GregoFMP (Jun 8, 2022)

gavinlai said:


> Game language not come from wiiu console text file,  just in disc file.


I know, I was talking about modifying  game files in order to change the games language, not the console files itself


----------



## gavinlai (Jun 8, 2022)

GregoFMP said:


> I know, I was talking about modifying  game files in order to change the games language, not the console files itself


Some games can do that, in China forum, some people share the modded Chinese language file, it can change the English/Japanse game to Chinese. But I don't know how to do it.

And some Japanese games can use English text file to do it.


----------



## netsurf012 (Aug 19, 2022)

Hi, thanks for sharing this!

Can you translate the mii maker?

I see nothing than meta.xml (for the title string). The language seem embedded into the textures. Should it work if we replace the app content with US version? Possibly need to repack and bypass checksum?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

netsurf012 said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing this!
> 
> Can you translate the mii maker?
> 
> I see nothing than meta.xml (for the title string). The language seem embedded into the textures. Should it work if we replace the app content with US version? Possibly need to repack and bypass checksum?


Not sure if you can by downloading the English mii maker.


----------



## netsurf012 (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Not sure if you can by downloading the English mii maker.


I downloaded the English version with JNUSTool, transfer to nand, but it shows error 157-1101 when open. Not sure what's wrong with it.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

netsurf012 said:


> I downloaded the English version with JNUSTool, transfer to nand, but it shows error 157-1101 when open. Not sure what's wrong with it.


I was thinking the problem is the ticket or versions.bin.  both contain the title id.  Try not copying over the code folder.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

Or meta, just content.


----------



## netsurf012 (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I was thinking the problem is the ticket or versions.bin.  both contain the title id.  Try not copying over the code folder.





godreborn said:


> Or meta, just content.



Is there any chance of brick? Possibly the Wii U logo hang and losing the access to Tiramisu?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

netsurf012 said:


> Is there any chance of brick? Possibly the Wii U logo hang and losing the access to Tiramisu?


Doubtful.  I'd think the worst that could happen is mii maker not booting.


----------

